# Bismarck Tribune Endorses Fair Chase/Measure 2



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/news/opi ... 002e0.html

:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They mentioned property rights. For a while I struggled with this, but now don't see it as a property right at all. I also had much sympathy for some of the high fence operators, and not so much for others. However the disinformation from those who opposed measure #2, and the deceptive ways in which they have presented information has totally destroyed that sympathy. I hope they understand that people are not stupid and that they have convinced many to vote for measure #2.

Just in the event some may not bother to look it up.



> Measure 2 -- Captive Hunting
> 
> If North Dakotans are opposed to corporate farming and in favor of using the National Grasslands to support ranching culture in western North Dakota, which our laws and policies suggest is the case, then to be consistent we should oppose captive hunting.
> 
> ...


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Explains why they have not posted my letter to the editor opposing this measure as well as others who have written against this measure. They have only posted the YES letters.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

LT said:


> Explains why they have not posted my letter to the editor opposing this measure as well as others who have written against this measure. They have only posted the YES letters.


Add another high fence disease; Pinocchio syndrome. A little fact checking. Ahhhhhhhhh....Shawn had a letter printed. Look it up in the archives. Maybe they didn't like the flavor of your letter.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Dick, I think you need to check your nose. I think it was considered more of a column where Roger and Shawn got to present their opposing sides. That is how it works when it is a political issue.

By the way, the Fargo Forum, GF Herald, and Dickinson Press so far have thought the flavor of my letter was fine.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dont know anything about the paper but the guys on FB say it is a liberal rag. Guess not surprising it would support this then.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Boy, it sure is a good thing the "pro" measure 2 folks have not used "disinformation" and "deceptive ways". What a joke! Any thing you can say about those against, you can say about those for the measure.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin:

Geez, the Tribune endorses it! Big hurdle overcome there dickey! :roll: After all, the tribune is about as liberal a piece of crap as the washington post!


----------

